# Finn's Opinion On Being Groomed



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah, bless him...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

(Heart melts away)


----------

